# Indian Ocean Pirates of an Earlier Era:



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-32621444


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Wonder if they necked him on that gallows at the Prospect of Whitby .... or is that "Kidd's stuff"?

John T


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

The rope (ropes) they used to execute him seem to have not been tested (SWL). Or was the size of rope used on purpose, so he would suffer more. Good job they didn't tar him first or they would had to have found thicker rope.(Jester)


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

trotterdotpom said:


> Wonder if they necked him on that gallows at the Prospect of Whitby .... or is that "Kidd's stuff"?
> 
> John T


Think you'd be right re the gallows John. (Not sure if they might still be there).

OJ


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

See HERE for more on this subject.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

The story I heard was that William Kid met his end at Execution Dock, where the Prospect of Whitby stands, and that he was shackled to the ringbolts that I'm told are still there. Then he would have been left for three tides to drown.

Is this story historically correct? Does it matter?


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Hugh,
That article 'Piracy and the Port' (Aden) no doubt refers to Kidd's plundering of the Indian merchantman which led to his undoing, eh?

That 'article' however, appears to be an 'advertorial' for a bank.
So, it would seem then, that pirates (albeit of a different kind) are still active in Aden. (H)


----------

